# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks > [Hack] Weapon upgrading

## Clixic

hi there,

i was hoping to find some information on how to force a roll back for the benefit of weapon upgrades.. 
Can understand if this information is not shown to the public, but any information is welcome be it on this topic or in a private messige.

----------

